# cheap honda like engines for sale



## Railomatic (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is some honda like engines for sale that would be good for driving a home made band mill.

http://xingyue.en.alibaba.com/produ...gine/4_Stroke_13hp_Gasoline_Engine__EPA_.html

http://www.made-in-china.com/showro...asoline-Engine-4-13-Hp-with-EPA-CARB-EC-.html

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-13-hp-ele...yZ122308QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If you look hard you will find real cheap engines for sale from China.


----------



## sredlin (Feb 14, 2007)

problems are poor or no manuals and no repair parts availible with the Chinese stuff I have seen


----------



## bullseye13 (Feb 14, 2007)

I've heard quite a bit about these engines. I think there was some issue over these chinese companies copying exact honda specs, because a lot of the parts interchange. I also heard of another company tearing one of these cheap engines apart, and the quality was not there. The internals werent coated like the hondas are, and piston manufacturing quality is nowhere close. In all reality it comes back to "you get what you pay for".


----------



## infomet (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, can be a problem, like with my Mac saw and Homelite generator!


----------



## Railomatic (Feb 15, 2007)

*engines for a CSM*

I have heard the problems everyone mentions here, then on the other hand a friend of mine uses them on his hire equipment, road whackers , mowers etc, he said the very early Chinese stuff was suspect, but the later stuff is OK and yes its true you only get what you pay for.

Here in the UK you can buy a genuine Honda GX or GXV 13hp for around 
£ 350.00 plus tax, which comes to just over 400, the last genuine Honda I bought was made in Thailand, on eBay you can buy the same thing from China for 199 all in.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 19, 2007)

> the last genuine Honda I bought was made in Thailand,



This is true, some of there engines are sourced, BUT they are STILL backed by Honda, and are of Honda quality... The cheapo copies aren't and are throw aways..

Rob


----------



## TRYON (Mar 5, 2007)

*Chinese Engines*

The first link has a minimum of order of 50 engines........???but they look like honda engines though!!!


----------



## gene1605 (Mar 7, 2007)

*chonda gasoline engins*

Hi Everyone
Rail is right about good price,s on chonda engine's.
some of these engines has no warranty, Others have one to two yrs.
Honda has a large factory in china they all look like honda,s.
I ordered 10 motors 11 1 06 I think they are on the ship on the way.
I have never thought that they were dishonest its ben very confusing for myself and them alike if you are considering ordering from china you should check with me, maby i can help
Grampa


----------



## windthrown (Mar 7, 2007)

*50 minimum...*



TRYON said:


> The first link has a minimum of order of 50 engines........???but they look like honda engines though!!!



Well, if you buy one, and I buy one, we only need 48 other Oregonians to buy one and we can get them shipped! :greenchainsaw: 

I could use a new 30+ HP motor for my Brush Bandit. Wisconsin engines, even used on Ebay, are really expensive.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 7, 2007)

> Honda has a large factory in china they all look like honda,s.



John Deere has a big plant in china too, but i'm not buying a chinadeere either.

I saw a guy on line looking for carb parts for his china honda and a REAL Honda carb parts did NOT fit. That was what he was told, for parts "go to Honda!"

Rob


----------



## TRYON (Mar 14, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> John Deere has a big plant in china too, but i'm not buying a chinadeere either.
> 
> I saw a guy on line looking for carb parts for his china honda and a REAL Honda carb parts did NOT fit. That was what he was told, for parts "go to Honda!"
> 
> Rob





Actually i think john deere's plant is in japan...cuz jd and hitachi are together now.....i know this is true for heavy equipment....but im not sure about small engines....


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 14, 2007)

> Actually i think john deere's plant is in japan...cuz jd and hitachi are together now.....i know this is true for heavy equipment....but im not sure about small engines....



Actually, Deere just rebadges Hitachi excavators and sells them as Deere's... Just as their big dozers are rebadged from Liebherr.

Lots of companys do this these days.... Did you know CAT'S small dozers are build by Mitsibishi in Japan??

Those are all good products, but i'm not buying anything important from China, just yet!! Cheap is NOT always good!

Rob


----------



## Railomatic (Mar 15, 2007)

*My thoughts on prices*

Those are all good products, but i'm not buying anything important from China, just yet!! Cheap is NOT always good!

Rob[/QUOTE]

Its a hit and miss thing with Chinese products, One engine I bought was good another was OK, but all the nuts and bolts were slack all over the joint, this one really needed striping and rebuilding again to be safer.

One thing really puzzles me though, you see such a wide range of prices, some rediculously low for the same thing, just how little do those poor guys work for, I suppose once they get their act together, they will send out stuff that is top quality and world prices will even themselves out.

For now I'm going to stick with Honda, then you know its right, prices for Honda in the UK over the last year have been forced down because of the cheaper imports, but this also makes me think that the Honda quality might suffer, its an ever revolving circle of chasing the money, as my grandpa used to say.

Keep on mlling.


----------

